# Beau



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the arabian/thoroughbred/QH that i'm working off. He's half QH. He's 6 years old and I'm gunna be training him english. He's been used for trail rides, and I'm also gunna teach him gymkahna. He's been trained the Chris irwin way.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry for the over load...lol.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I love his color! Very pretty horse. Looks pretty calm, too.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's a looker!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks.. that all the chris irwin training with being calm lol... So no critiques on him?


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Chris Irwin. He is awesome. I just like his ideas about playing horse games. It's great actually seeing it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

You put up so many nice pix. Its hard to say a crit on him. There are a few in there but darn. Looks like a lovely horse.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha.. well he kinda ran away on me today, but I stayed on and calmed him down. I offset him somehow, I think I know what his problem was. He's really hard to fit a saddle too.. unfortunate! 
Yea I was playing some games driving a horse, even going in and out of a gate was fun, haha.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

He's cute! His knees are loose in some of the jumping pictures, but with him just starting to jump, that's expected. Gridwork will help with that. In a lot of the pictures, though, his knees are nice and even and snapped up! I think he looks great! Congrats on the new project pony and good luck!


----------



## harryhoudini (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to say, his neck ties in pretty low, and his shoulder looks pretty steep, which may limit his length/sweep of stride, extension, and ease of motion. He also has a pretty shallow hip, making him not as powerful on the hind end, forcing him to be heavier on the forehand and I suspect lack drive and impulsion from behind. I doubt this horse will ever be a world class athlete, but he looks sweet and willing.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he's very cute! Are you sure he doesn't have some draft in him? His big bones and head are giving me that vibe...


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm totally not looking for a world class horse... I don't need that, he's gunna be a horse for my sister to ride and my jumper since he seems pretty good at jumping.

I think the QH mixed with TB makes him look so different.. but he's not draft at all. I have to work on his lope alot, he gets kinda inverted and counter bent while working him in the roundpen. He's not use to having someone make him work anymore, so I just gotta get that work ethic back into him.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, I though draft too! He's cute


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

that canter problem and work ethic thing are both problems i have...with my Draft cross =]


----------

